# Projector Help



## ccap (Feb 7, 2010)

Need a projector for a dedicated theater. 
Throw is 21' screen size is 135x75 acoustic transparent from screen research 4k model 

Would like 4k but not bright enough 
Thoughts


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

projectorcentral.com


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

ccap said:


> Need a projector for a dedicated theater.
> Throw is 21' screen size is 135x75 acoustic transparent from screen research 4k model
> 
> Would like 4k but not bright enough
> Thoughts


What is the aspect ratio of your screen?

The size of your screen, and the fact that it is acoustically transparent, will require an exceptionally bright projector.

You neglected to mention your budget for the projector.

There are 4K projectors available that are bright enough, for a price.

Best regards and beautiful pictures,
Alan Brown, President
CinemaQuest, Inc.
A Lion AV Consultants affiliate

"Advancing the art and science of electronic imaging"


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

We'll need a little more info to help:
What is your screen's gain?
What is your budget?
How are you mounting/positioning the projector?
What kind of lighting will the room have?


----------



## ccap (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi all I will try to answer your questions.

aspect ratio 1.78:1 
I changed the size of the screen to 145" x 81"
The room is a dedicated theater room, so there is no ambient light.
Projector will be in hush box
Gain is 1.0 I ordered the Screen Excellence Enlightor 4K 
Budget max is 15k if I could get a 4k machine that would work. 

Thanks


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Is you projector housing going to be above the top of the screen?


----------



## ccap (Feb 7, 2010)

It's above the screen. Will need vertical offset


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Okay so your looking for a projector with lens shift that does 4K for under or at 15K$...

Sony may fit the bill. JVC could also have something to offer.


----------



## ccap (Feb 7, 2010)

rab-byte said:


> Okay so your looking for a projector with lens shift that does 4K for under or at 15K$...
> 
> Sony may fit the bill. JVC could also have something to offer.


They are not bright enough. I need some greater than 2,500 lumens. The only thing is 3 chip dip for 30k. I don't want to do that with 4k here, but just not bright enough


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

How many lumina you trying to get off your screen?


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

I'd question your need for a UHD projector? You can only begin to appreciate the extra resolution beyond standard HD when you're closer than about 10 feet from the screen (in your case). Will you be that close and if you are, you need to consider that the perforations in your acoustic screen might start to become visible. There are a number of HD projectors available which provide excellent imaging for a lot less money and have the brightness you need for your large screen. Consider the Panasonic AE8000 which will give you 4000 lumens (you might not get this in the recommended Cinema mode, but Pannys _are_ bright). They come in at under $3k. Also consider a projector which has _full_ image shift _and_ zoom - are we still talking about a UHD projector?

There's a lot of hype for UHD but it applies for those who will view the image from up close or on a really large screen. A lot of theaters are still using 2K which is just slightly better than HD. Visit the CarltonBale site for some insights on UHD versus HD.

http://carltonbale.com/1080p-does-matter/


----------



## ccap (Feb 7, 2010)

Thank you for your reply. I have ordered my screen. Its a Screen Excellence 16:9 145" x 81" AT. It's a big screen. I was thinking about going that route. I will need vertical lens shift. the projector is almost at the top of the screen location. Also the throw is 21'

I heard the Epson projectors have better picture quality, but are manual in their adjustments.

Any thoughts on the best contrast and lumens?
Thanks
Chris


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

I actually like manual focus and lens shift. I find it easier to work with. 

As for brightness... I'm surprised you'll need over 2500?!? That's very bright and with a gain of 1.0 you should be fine in a dark/black room. 

Epson is usually my goto for projectors but with uhd the sony's offer a really good option with lcos. Jvc is using a variance of warble vision if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

I have a 90 inch screen and use Panasonic AE2000s (two for passive 3D) which have a rated output of 1500 lumens each. I would say I'm real happy with the image quality and brightness, however, I have a DaLite High Power screen which has a gain of 2.8. In your case, you have about 1.5 times the area (which would reduce brightness by about 0.7 compared to my smaller screen not including screen gain factors), which might give you an idea of what you need to get satisfactory brightness in your situation (ballpark anyway). I would think 2500 lumens would be about right.

I'm really happy with the sharpness and color quality of the Panny. In reading about Panasonic projectors, the only image problem I've come across is a slight non-uniformity in color across the screen which I can see in my projectors on a totally white screen_ if I look for it_. Otherwise, it's not noticeable. One other feature of Pannys is a spatial filter which reduces screen door effect without any degradation of sharpness. That works well and though you can still see individual pixels when you're close to the screen, they blend together a lot better compared to other projectors I've seen. I like a motorized focus because I can get close to the screen and focus for the absolute sharpest image. The image shift is manual, but Pannys have a wide-range shift both vertically and horizontally.


----------

